# Rhineland for Whitsun - Suggestions/Recommendations



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

Thinking about Rhine for whit week but as usual left the details to the last minute. I fancy some gentle strolling, bit of scenery and some castles - oh and for the 3 women in my life I'd better stop en route for some retail therapy. Anyone any experiences or recommendations?

Cheers

David


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

We 'did' the Rhine - well a bit of it - about 2 years ago.
If you only have a week - then you should probably think about heading for the popular touristy bit, between Koblenz and Mainz - you can do either or both sides - lots of sites - and wilding spots, within walking distance of nearest hostelry, and you really should work your way thro the local wines and beers [they keep their best for home consumption - so ask for recommendations]
The Neckar is a tributary of the Rhine [also populated by massive barges!]
Heidelberg is worth a trip and there is a good site at Neckargemund about 10 miles upstream and right on the river bank.
Alternatively, start at French / German / Swiss border - it's more industrial but convenient for the Black Forest and Strasbourg for the retail therapy!

The Rhine also goes through Bonn Dusseldorf and Koln, but that may be a bit too much - depends what you like!

In the Netherlands you have Arnhem and Rotterdam - a Rhine trip at Rotterdam is particularly eye opening!

I wish we were coming !!!  enjoy 

8)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

David,

Another suggestion, maybe try the river mosel which runs from the Rhine at Koblenz across to trier. There is a wine route all along the river and there are about 20 maybe more 'stellplatz' (stopovers for motorhomes) dotted all along the route. I could give you a list if you're interested.

pete.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> David,
> 
> Another suggestion, maybe try the river mosel which runs from the Rhine at Koblenz across to trier. There is a wine route all along the river and there are about 20 maybe more 'stellplatz' (stopovers for motorhomes) dotted all along the route. I could give you a list if you're interested.
> 
> pete.


and having got as far as Trier you could just carry on along the Moselle!
all brilliant stuff

how long did you think you were going for ?? :wink: 

8)


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Well I've only got the week - kids to get back to school  but I'd definitely welcome a list peejay!

Thanks

David


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Drandall,

quote;



> Well I've only got the week - kids to get back to school but I'd definitely welcome a list peejay!


I'll sort out a list this weekend.

pete.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Drandall, as promised,

The 'Mosel' flows from the Rhine at Koblenz, west through Cochem ,Bernkastel to Trier, then along the Luxembourg border into France where it becomes the 'Moselle'. The main 'weinstrasse' runs from Koblenz through to Trier. All along this route there are delightful villages in addition to the more 'touristy' haunts of Cochem and Bernkastel.
The list below shows 'stellplatz' unless otherwise stated and all have m/home servicing facilities and are listed from east to west. In addition there are many vineyards that accept m/homes overnight, but theres not enough room here to list everything. Villages with * before them indicate they can be viewed via www.reisemobil.online.cx (click on Deutschland from the countries selection at centre top of page).
This is quite possibly one of the most m/home friendly areas in Germany…

Ernst, A vineyard, accepts 40 m/h, located at Weingartenstrasse.
*Ediger-Eller, 15 places, 3 euro p/n.
St Aldegund, 35 places, 5 euro p/n
*Neef, 50 places, 5 euro p/n
Alf, 13 places, located at the leisure centre, free.
Zell-Kaimpt, 30 places, 5 euro p/n.
Reil, 70 places, 5 euro p/n
Enkirch, 100 places, 5 euro p/n.
*Kinheim, 38 places, 5 euro p/n.
Losnich, 100 places, 5 euro p/n.
Veldenz, 24 places, 6 euro p/n.
*Minheim, 70 places, 4.50 euro p/n.
*Neumagen-Dhron, 100 places, 4.10 euro p/n.
*Trittenheim, 40 places, 4.50 euro p/n.
*Klusserath, 400 places! 4.50 euro p/n.
Trier, Park & Ride, 20 places, free.

Feedback would be most appreciated.

Pete.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

David,

Heres the map i forgot to put in the last post!!










pete.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Thanks Pete, 

These look really interesting, I'm off to persuade the others to give some of them a go. 

Let you know how I get on.  .. with the trip as well as the negotiations

Davic


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Hi Pete, 

Writing this from Germany, and first thanks for all of the help and suggestions. Not going to get to try them this time though as I lost the debate. Space Park Bremen became a must do this trip - and I'll just pootle around the Weser. I'll keep the info though for use next time and post feedback when I get to use it.

Tchus

David


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

David,

Many thanks for taking the time to reply (especially as you're on your hols!), hope you're having a great time and don't eat too many bratwurst!

pete.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

don't forget to try the wine!!!!!  

8)


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

I am pleased to report that Bratwurst is most certainly in season (as is asparagus) and seems as easy to catch as always 8) ... perhaps a new thread on thuringer art is called for... as to wine :roll: , it is plentiful and competing well for van and drinker capacity  with the beers. 8O

Bye for now

David

Stellplatz - Celle town centre 5 minute walk [/img]


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Then of course there's Jaegerschnitzel, zigeunerschnitzel, Warsteiner Pils Dortmunder pils.....

God i wish i was with you!

pete.


----------

